# Stream issues - Downloading options are incomplete and broken



## Ozy (Mar 10, 2003)

I installed my stream today. Works fine for streaming, but I wish the volume was much louder. Its super quiet on most of my shows on my iPad3. Much quieter than using my Slingbox or Netflix on the same iPad.

My biggest beef is with downloading shows. They might as well just disable it. Just like the issue we had with Series 2 Tivo-to-Tivo copying, I can copy hardly anything. The Tivo app does not tell you which programs are copy protected. You start the copy process, and only find out that it is not copyable until after it fails. Then for some reason, it completely breaks the Tivo Stream - DVR association. I have to go through the entire Stream setup process again before it will work again. This is a bug that I'm sure will be addressed. But they need to make the app show us if it's protected. I can only download broadcast shows. Nothing from cable, and certainly nothing from Premium channels just like the Series 2. Sigh.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

In my app all the shows that are protected have the Download button grayed out and when I click on it I get a message that says "Downloading this show is prohibited by the copyright holder". Are you sure your programs are protected? You should verify it. If you install TiVo Desktop on your PC you can look at the list of programs in there. Anything with a red slash icon is not downloadable. Anything else should work fine.

If the show does not have a red slash but still fails on the iPad I'd suggest rebooting both the TiVo and the iPad to make sure something isn't screwy. If it still doesn't work then your Stream is likely defective.

Dan


----------



## macery (Sep 6, 2004)

https://www3.tivo.com/store/accessories-software.do


----------



## Ozy (Mar 10, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> In my app all the shows that are protected have the Download button grayed out and when I click on it I get a message that says "Downloading this show is prohibited by the copyright holder". Are you sure your programs are protected? You should verify it. If you install TiVo Desktop on your PC you can look at the list of programs in there. Anything with a red slash icon is not downloadable. Anything else should work fine.
> 
> If the show does not have a red slash but still fails on the iPad I'd suggest rebooting both the TiVo and the iPad to make sure something isn't screwy. If it still doesn't work then your Stream is likely defective.
> 
> Dan


Which software?

https://www3.tivo.com/store/accessories-software.do

I don't want to pay $24 for the desktop PC version to test. The free software just setups share services to your DVR. I'd like someone else with a Stream to test this. I highly doubt its defective since I can transfer broadcast programs without any issues. This is mimicking the limitations we all had with the series 2 copying feature.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The free version will work fine. It has the video transfer capabilities. The only thing the paid version does is allow it to recode the downloaded shows to other formats. You're just using it for testing and the free version will show you which shows can and cannot be transferred.

I've attached two screen shots. One is of TiVo Desktop the other from my iPad. Se how in TiVo Desktop the show True Blood has a red slash icon? That means it can't be transferred. If you look at the iPad shot you'll see that the Download Button is grayed out and when I click it I get a dialog telling me it can't be downloaded because of the copyright.



















Hope that helps.

Dan


----------



## subVert (Aug 1, 2004)

I have the same issue as Ozy. My download button is not disabled for copy protected shows. It lets me start the download and then I get a message that "Tivo Stream is not responding. Please try again or tap here to troubleshoot".

Non copy protected shows work as the should for downloading, but it is a pain with no grayed out download buttons. I wonder if it depends on the cable providers. I'm using Time Warner.


----------



## Ozy (Mar 10, 2003)

This is very odd. Our results are not the same. I tried this on my iPad2 running the current IOS5 and my iPad 3 running IOS6 beta 4. The results are the same on both. I did an update choice on both the Stream and the Tivo. Rebooted both, and rebooted my iPads before taking these screenshots. I am using Cox in the Phoenix area.


----------



## Ozy (Mar 10, 2003)

I downloaded the PC app since the Mac app offered by Tivo is a joke. I installed in my Parallels Windows 7 VM and connected to my Tivo. The Tivo seems to be reporting everything (depressingly) properly protected. I will link this thread to my thread on Tivo's support forum so they can hopefully address this.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Weird. Maybe you should ninstall the iPad app and then redownload it. 

Dan


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

Ozy said:


> I downloaded the PC app since the Mac app offered by Tivo is a joke. I installed in my Parallels Windows 7 VM and connected to my Tivo. The Tivo seems to be reporting everything (depressingly) properly protected. I will link this thread to my thread on Tivo's support forum so they can hopefully address this.


Tivo does decide what gets protect, and what doesn't, the content owners & providers do.


----------



## Ozy (Mar 10, 2003)

P42 said:


> Tivo does decide what gets protect, and what doesn't, the content owners & providers do.


I am not complaining about that. Too many people are not fully reading what I am posting before jumping on the reply button! Even my post on the Tivo forum is getting the same type of replies. 

The App does not *gracefully* deny the copy request as it does for Dan. It doesn't tell me until many steps into the copy attempt that I cannot copy it. It then errors out and severs the association of the Tivo Stream with my DVR. This cannot be the intended flow for denying the copy request to the user. Dan's screenshots show that his download button is greyed out for copy protected content. This is how it should be, but for some reason, on my multiple iPads, running the configurations listed above, it does not. That is the ONLY point of this thread. I am not complaining that content is protected.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

P42 said:


> Tivo does decide what gets protect, and what doesn't, the content owners & providers do.


You left out a word. That should read "Tivo does _*not*_ decide..."


----------



## dsnotgood (Aug 26, 2010)

Ozy said:


> I am not complaining about that. Too many people are not fully reading what I am posting before jumping on the reply button! Even my post on the Tivo forum is getting the same type of replies.
> 
> The App does not *gracefully* deny the copy request as it does for Dan. It doesn't tell me until many steps into the copy attempt that I cannot copy it. It then errors out and severs the association of the Tivo Stream with my DVR. This cannot be the intended flow for denying the copy request to the user. Dan's screenshots show that his download button is greyed out for copy protected content. This is how it should be, but for some reason, on my multiple iPads, running the configurations listed above, it does not. That is the ONLY point of this thread. I am not complaining that content is protected.


You try a uninstall re install of the app?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Ozy said:


> I downloaded the PC app since the Mac app offered by Tivo is a joke. I installed in my Parallels Windows 7 VM and connected to my Tivo. The Tivo seems to be reporting everything (depressingly) properly protected. I will link this thread to my thread on Tivo's support forum so they can hopefully address this.


You don't need to use Windows.. use kmttg.


----------



## subVert (Aug 1, 2004)

I just tried it on my iPhone and still get the same results as Ozy. So to sum my situation up.

I have an iPhone 4 and an iPad 3 with the TiVo app installed. I have two TiVo Premieres. The download button on either of my iOS app does not get disabled for copy protected shows on either of my TiVo premieres.


----------



## Ozy (Mar 10, 2003)

dsnotgood said:


> You try a uninstall re install of the app?


Yes


----------



## KTAZ05 (May 8, 2008)

Same problem as Ozy. On Time Warner, iPhone 4s. Dont get the message until after it has tried to download it. really frustrating. 

Also, I had 26 shows saved on my premier. 24 of them wouldn't download due to copyright. I bought the stream to take shows with me when I am out of the country, not for the in-home streaming. I know it isn't necessarily Tivos fault, but they present the product to be able to take any show with you. Kinda frustrating to find out that I can't take anything with me.

I think I am going to return it tomorrow.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Ignore my post. There is something special about my setup that I wasn't aware effected the Stream. Can't say any more then that. 

Dan


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Ignore my post. There is something special about my setup that I wasn't aware effected the Stream. Can't say any more then that.
> 
> Dan


Bet I can guess. 

In a totally unrelated note, the fall release of the TiVo software is expected later this fall.

Am I close?

(I know - you can't say, even if you wanted to.)


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm having the same issue as ozy. Two premiers, two iPhone 4, and one iPad 3. On Verizon FIOS.


----------

